
Show HN: Helm chart for OpenFaaS (wip) - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/faas-netes/pull/22/files
======
mtmail
I don't think ShowHN should be used for raw code review.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
alexellisuk
This has been tested and is ready to merge, but would be great to get some
input from Helm users.

------
alexellisuk
Would be great to get some feedback on the helm chart - especially from anyone
who is thinking about playing with Serverless or deploying OpenFaaS on their
Kubernetes cluster.

